# What machine is this?



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351745644347

What kind of machine is this? Anyone know? Looks like a (very) poor man's europiccola, though I can't be sure whether it's a thing of beauty or pure fugly. Still interesting either way.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

It's an enrico "capuccino amore lever" made in the 80's

google that and behold the wonder


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like a flask with a lever attached. ...but I like it.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Macchine/ItalianStyle/capp_amore_cromo_eng.htm

Fugly!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the look of it.

What a good idea having suckers on the base as feet


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

oursus said:


> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Macchine/ItalianStyle/capp_amore_cromo_eng.htm
> 
> Fugly!


I like this shiny version even better!


----------

